# GTA V - Framedrops und keine Hilfe in Aussicht



## Akronxy (15. November 2019)

Hallo liebe Community,

ich hoffe, dass ich in dieser Kategorie richtig bin.

Folgendes Problem hat mich hierher geführt, da ich im Internet überhaupt nichts hilfreiches fand:

Seitdem ich mir via Steam GTA V holte, macht das Game Probleme - und zwar sind es die im Titel genannten Framedrops, die immer wieder auftauchen. Von den verschiedenen Grafikeinstellungen, bis hin zu Treiber-Downgrades, Treiberneuinstallation und verschiedenen Windowssettings wurde alles ausprobiert und nichts half. Andere Games laufen flüssig, ohne irgendwelche Framedrops oder Ruckler. Lediglich GTA V macht mir dieses Problem. Dafür, dass ich die Grafikeinstellungen relativ normal eingestellt habe, frisst das Game auch eine Menge an RAM, was ich überhaupt nicht verstehen kann. Ich bin kurzum mit meinem Latein am Ende und hoffe mal, dass vielleicht hier jemand einen Rat hat, der noch auszuprobieren wäre. 

Mein System:

OS: Windows 10 Pro
Board: ASUS ROG Strix X570-E Gaming
CPU: Ryzen 7 3700x
GPU: GIGABYTE AORUS GeForce RTX 2060 SUPER
RAM: 32 GB (2x16GB) G.Skill 3200 MHz

Ich habe mal ein kurzes Video davon gemacht, damit man einen Eindruck von den Framedrops gewinnen kann, mit MSI Afterburner Stats: YouTube


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (15. November 2019)

Wie du (wahrscheinlich/hoffentlich) schon selbst bemerkt hast, taktet deine GPU im Moment der Framedrops herunter. Hier solltest du mal gucken, warum das passiert...

Was sind das für RAM Anzeigen?


----------



## Akronxy (15. November 2019)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Wie du (wahrscheinlich/hoffentlich) schon selbst bemerkt hast, taktet deine GPU im Moment der Framedrops herunter. Hier solltest du mal gucken, warum das passiert...
> 
> Was sind das für RAM Anzeigen?



Wenn ich das wüßte, wäre ich ja nicht hier ^^ Die CPU und die GPU takten gleichsam kurzzeitig runter, ich weiß aber nicht warum. Die beiden RAM-Anzeigen sind jeweils die Optionen vom Afterburner für die Speicherauslastung und die Speichergeschwindigkeit. Ich habe bei anderen Games keinerlei Probleme und auch beim Rendern läuft alles flüssig. Alle Treiber (Chipsatz, GraKa etc.) sind aktuell.


----------



## drstoecker (15. November 2019)

Das sollte am Game liegen. Verstehe immer noch nicht diesen Hype um dieses Game.


----------



## Akronxy (15. November 2019)

drstoecker schrieb:


> Das sollte am Game liegen. Verstehe immer noch nicht diesen Hype um dieses Game.



Wie das halt so ist bei Steam, wenn's ein Angebot gibt, schlägt man zu ^^ Nein, im Ernst: Ich habe schon alles abgesucht im www und nahezu alle Lösungen mehrfach versucht. RAM überprüft, alles okay. Karte taktet sonst auch nicht runter und die CPU funktioniert auch einwandfrei wenn ich andere rechen- oder grafikintensive Aufgaben durchführe. In den Release Notes des neuen Game Ready Treibers (441.20) wird das Kompatibilitätsproblem genannt, was zu Abstürzen und Framedrops führt und angegeben, dass nach einer Lösung gesucht wird - schön! Doch andere "Betroffene" vermuten auch mal ein Kompatibilitätsproblem mit Windows 10 - Treibern oder dem Energiesparplan. Ich frage mich, wie es sein kann, dass CPU und GPU einfach mal runtertakten, wenn man ins Gamemenü switcht (was ja nicht immer vorkommt, da manchmal alles flüssig läuft).  Das ist so frustrierend...


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. November 2019)

Speicher-Geschwindigkeit in MB?


----------



## Akronxy (16. November 2019)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Speicher-Geschwindigkeit in MB?




Das ist einfach die RAM-Auslastung von GTA V. Da laufen ja auch unzählige Launcher mit: Mehrere Launcher von Rockstar und die ganzen Dienste von Steam.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (16. November 2019)

Da sind beim RAM aber zwei Angaben - beide mit der Einheit MB. Welches davon ist die Auslastung? Takt wird meistens nicht in Byte/Bit angegeben sondern in Hz


----------

